# Yankees Win....yankees Win



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 5, 2005)

I truly believe they will win over 120 regular season wins!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2005)

What a joke that is.  After the humiliating defeat with the Sox last year they are just the laughing stock right now even after game 1.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What a joke that is.  After the humiliating defeat with the Sox last year they are just the laughing stock right now even after game 1.


   Red sox are in trouble this year.....they wont win again for another 86 perhaps 100 years.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 5, 2005)

Yankees win again!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh please.. I seem to remember a certain month of April last season where the Red Sox annihiliated the Yankees.  That sure meant alot...

It's two games buddy.  Manny, Renteria have done nothing, outings from both Wells and Clement have been horrible.  Get a clue.  Not to mention, Mariano Rivera is the Red Sox bitch.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Mariano Rivera is the Red Sox bitch.


Well, he's not lights out anymore..


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 5, 2005)

Go White Sox?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 5, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Well, he's not lights out anymore..


I don't know about that.  His numbers last year would say that he is still one of the most dominant pitchers in baseball...against every team but the Red Sox.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 5, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Go White Sox?


Your a White Sox fan?  Thats awesome.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I don't know about that.  His numbers last year would say that he is still one of the most dominant pitchers in baseball...against every team but the Red Sox.


I believe he is a great pitcher, but back in the day when Mariano came out , you could turn off the T.V... Not anymore.. He is getting hit.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 5, 2005)

ya soxmuscle is right. I'm from foxboro (home of new england patriots) and im a big fan of both the sox and pats. Like soxmuscle said, the red sox dominated the yankees in april last year early in the season. They won like 5 or 6 out of seven games and a-rod was absolutely horrible. The yanks are lucky damon didnt hit that 3-run homer today because it would have been a win. Rivera cant do shit against the sox, he aint that great like he used to be. So dont get too happy right away, its just two games. The sox will get on a roll soon despite the shaky pitching staff they have this year.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 5, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Red sox are in trouble this year.....they wont win again for another 86 perhaps 100 years.


How are they in trouble? The lost Pedro and Lowe, got Clement, Wells and Renteria and have basically the identical team as last year. Why are they in trouble?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Red sox are in trouble this year.....they wont win again for another 86 perhaps 100 years.


How does that saying go again?..


> when you lose say little when you win say less


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey Keenan....most of the people here are Red sox fans.....


----------



## maniclion (Apr 5, 2005)

What the fuck is this shit, this is open chat not the sports chat, why do you guys have to diminish the sanctity of this realm?

 On that note the Cards will take it all away this year.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2005)

The Jays are 2-0


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, that 2-0 Yankees start must make Yankee fans feel so much better about the historic choke at the hands of the Sox last year.  

Mariano Rivera has blown 22 saves since 2001...8 against the Red Sox.  He is indeed their bitch.


Anyway.....



			
				Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> I truly believe they will win over 120 regular season wins!



I can't say that would surprise me.  They are frikkin LOADED this year.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey Keenan....most of the people here are Red sox fans.....



Not really.  I'd say it's a 50/50 mix, but Sox fans here are VERY vocal.  

(wait until Flex sees this thread)


----------



## Eggs (Apr 6, 2005)

Most Sox fans are very vocal.  That said, I'm not one of them


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

http://arodslapsballs.com/


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

A teacher asks her students if they are Yankees fans.
One of them says, ???No, my Dad is a Red Sox fan, my Mom is a Red Sox fan, so I???m a Red Sox fan.???
So the teacher says, ???Well, that???s not very good; if your mother and father were both morons, would that make you a moron too????
???No, that would make me a New York Yankees fan.???


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2005)

Rivera, Rivera, Rivera...  nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah nah, hey hey hey goodbye.


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 6, 2005)

Ah people, stop wasting your times, the Marlins (or the little team that embarrassed the Yankees) will take out your darlings....


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

7-3 Sox


----------



## seven11 (Apr 6, 2005)

Go VFB Stuttgart... they will win!!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 6, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> The Jays are 2-0



I think they started off last year at about 14-6 and then got smoked for the entire month of May and June.  Don't hold your breath.  Although Halladay looked good in his first start .


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2005)

I guess Boston does have his number, but then again what do you expect when they see him so much during the season. I guess Bostons his daddy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> then again what do you expect when they see him so much during the season.




That is true, homeslice.

I can not believe fans at the Stadium were booing him.     The greatest closer of all time and they are booing him.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2005)

I am ashamed at what they did, pure stupidity. 
I wouldn't boo him if he never won again. He has been the best thing that ever happened to us Yankee fans.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

That's one of the differences between Sox Fans and Yankee Fans.  We still always believed in our team and players.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2005)

We are not all like that. But I must admit Boston fans never lost hope with their team. 
I can not understand what happened today. It's was bad enough seeing so many Bostan fans at Yankee staduim.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 6, 2005)

Yea yea,  Boston sure deserved to lose again today.  You Red Sox fans thank Riveria because thats the 1 and only reason.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2005)

This is a good rivalry, the best in sports.
The real goat wasn't even Rivera, I know he loaded the bases but A-rod should have made the double play.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> We are not all like that. But I must admit Boston fans never lost hope with their team.
> I can not understand what happened today. It's was bad enough seeing so many Bostan fans at Yankee staduim.


Good thing I didn't show up there with a Yankees Suck T-shirt


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey Keenan....most of the people here are Red sox fans.....


  I see that now.  But it will never stop me from spreading the true gospel to everybody.  I am a minister for the New York Yankees and this is my church.  And all of you sox fans should start attending church!


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is a good rivalry, the best in sports.
> The real goat wasn't even Rivera, I know he loaded the bases but A-rod should have made the double play.


  True that but at the same time the old riveria would have never loaded the bases.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2005)

> Good thing I didn't show up there with a Yankees Suck T-shirt


  


> True that but at the same time the old riveria would have never loaded the bases


.
This ain't the old Boston team either. They know how to play and they have good players. I hate to say this but they remind me of the last championship Yankee team, when they were more of a team, and not a team of individuals.
I am talking about Paul, Tino, Brosuis (sp?)


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

You hit the nail on the head with the word TEAM.  You can have mediocre players but if they work together, you have a great TEAM.  That's why the Patriots are soo good too.  On paper, the Skankees look good but they don't play together, instead they fight for the lime light.


----------



## Du (Apr 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You hit the nail on the head with the word TEAM. You can have mediocre players but if they work together, you have a great TEAM. That's why the Patriots are soo good too. On paper, the Skankees look good but they don't play together, instead they fight for the lime light.


 
Very true. 






Similar to how Manny talked about how HE won the World Series last year?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You hit the nail on the head with the word TEAM.  You can have mediocre players but if they work together, you have a great TEAM.  That's why the Patriots are soo good too.  On paper, the Skankees look good but they don't play together, instead they fight for the lime light.


Shankees...  
For that I will curse you for another 86 years.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Very true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Du (Apr 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Shankees...
> For that I will curse you for another 86 years.


You should see everyone at the stadium wearing red and blue hats saying simply "2090"..... Funny as hell.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You should see everyone at the stadium wearing red and blue hats saying simply "2090"..... Funny as hell.


lame.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2005)

Actually I said Skankees


----------



## Du (Apr 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> lame.


If it were the opposite situation, youd laugh too. Just because its not in your favor, cant deny the humor.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 7, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Yea yea,  Boston sure deserved to lose again today.  You Red Sox fans thank Riveria because thats the 1 and only reason.



Yeah, we Sox fans can thank Mariano Rivera for the A-Rod error that lead to three runs.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> If it were the opposite situation, youd laugh too. Just because its not in your favor, cant deny the humor.


Nah personally I think "Bukakke Matsui" or "Posada is a little bitch" or even "Jeter Swallows A-Rod" are more humorous shirts than the 2090.

I think A-Rod should take some blame for the game yesterday. Even a force out to home would have made it two outs. He was lookin where he was gonna throw before he played the ball. Simple play that he fucked up. I hope the Yankees keep payin guys like that millions.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Yeah, we Sox fans can thank Mariano Rivera for the A-Rod error that lead to three runs.


  Shouldnt of even came to bases loaded 1 out.  You guys tatooed Riveria yet again.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2005)

rivera is a stiff , his stuff is gone

it's pathetic the fans booed him, real fans huh? Boston is where it's at!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> rivera is a stiff , his stuff is gone
> 
> it's pathetic the fans booed him, real fans huh? Boston is where it's at!


There were alot of Boston fans in attendance, a few radio call in callers said there were a few Boston fans booing Rivera. Why are these guys are allowed in the Stadium is beyond me.

You guys win 1 world series and you don't know how to act.  

Oh and his stuff is not gone, Boston just has his number like the Yanks had Pedro's.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Nah personally I think "Bukakke Matsui" or "Posada is a little bitch" or even "Jeter Swallows A-Rod" are more humorous shirts than the 2090.
> 
> I think A-Rod should take some blame for the game yesterday. Even a force out to home would have made it two outs. He was lookin where he was gonna throw before he played the ball. Simple play that he fucked up. I hope the Yankees keep payin guys like that millions.




Ok now .....remember this is his second year at third base, he is doing pretty good there...he made a mistake.
It wasn't too long ago Boston fans wanted him badly....this is A-rod man....one of the better ballplayers out there.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

I have to admit, I have Red Sox friends, and it definitely went to their head that the Sox won last year.

I'll be more impressed if they could actually pull it off more often


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 7, 2005)

Enough, please. Bottom line is the Yankees the series 2 games to 1. Next...


----------



## Flex (Apr 7, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I have Red Sox friends, and it definitely went to their head that the Sox won last year.



Hmmm...I WONDER why  :



			
				Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Red sox are in trouble this year.....they wont win again for another 86 perhaps 100 years.





			
				Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> I see that now.  But it will never stop me from spreading the true gospel to everybody.  I am a minister for the New York Yankees and this is my church.  And all of you sox fans should start attending church!





			
				du510 said:
			
		

> You should see everyone at the stadium wearing red and blue hats saying simply "2090"..... Funny as hell.




As for this:


			
				Eggs said:
			
		

> I'll be more impressed if they could actually pull it off more often



It's just a little easier said than done.


Let me set the record straight.....

FUCK any Yankee fan that talks shit. You have NO right whatsoever to open your mouths. I don't care if the Yankees have 26 titles, cuz you know what? That doesn't mean shit. You know what DOES matter? It matters that the Yankees were the 1st team EVER, EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER to blow a 3-0 playoff lead....oh ya....in ANY sport. 86 years of waiting was WELL worth humiliating the Yankees on the way to winning.

Honestly, it wouldn't bother me if the Red Sox EVER win another World Series again, because last year was enough for the rest of my life. Did I mention the Sox were the 1st team ever to come back from 0-3 and win the pennant, and then go on to sweep in the Series? So sure, i'm rootin' for them as hard as I ever did, but if they never win again, i'd still be completely satisfied.

And to throw the cherry on top, i can't even begin to believe NY fans booed Rivera, one of the all time NY greats. Now THAT'S class.

FUCK ny.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> FUCK ny.


Ahhhh, I love this game.

Fuck Boston.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, I love this game.
> 
> Fuck Boston.


I would narrow that down to maybe just the red sox and their fans...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> I would narrow that down to maybe just the red sox and their fans...


You are correct, but I am just kidding. I really do respect the team, the city and the fans.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You are correct, but I am just kidding. I really do respect the team, the city and the fans.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

This rivalry is something else, I can remember back in 1974 or 75 this kid just moved in to our neighborhood. You could tell he was a Boston fanatic by the  Redsox hat he was wearing, the funny thing is it wasn't a cap it was a batting helmet....strange i thought.
Anyway we started talking baseball and in less than 3 sentences he came out with Yankees suck.....wtf? 
I got my first taste there......who was better Munson or Fisk  blah, blah.....
It was good clean fun. By the way the best world series I ever saw was the Red sox vs. Reds World series in 1975.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

>


I was kidding when I said Boston sucks, I have nothing against them. 
Now if it was the other way around I would probably feel the same way most Boston fans feel.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This rivalry is something else, I can remember back in 1974 or 75 this kid just moved in to our neighborhood. You could tell he was a Boston fanatic by the  Redsox hat he was wearing, the funny thing is it wasn't a cap it was a batting helmet....strange i thought.
> Anyway we started talking baseball and in less than 3 sentences he came out with Yankees suck.....wtf?
> I got my first taste there......who was better Munson or Fisk  blah, blah.....


Thats crazy, we all know Munson was better.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

I mean... why even discuss this?  We all know baseball sucks, its about one step up from shuffle board. 

Haha, and with that, I have to go... 

*expects to see Red Sox and Yankees fans united for once in his life, though mostly trying to flame da Eggs*


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I was kidding when I said Boston sucks, I have nothing against them.
> Now if it was the other way around I would probably feel the same way most Boston fans feel.




I actually really enjoy having a good baseball conversation with an open-minded Yankee fan who isn't an in-your-face loudmouth about it.  Unfortunately, I don't know many of those types (there are a few I know online, plus my grandfather was one but he passed away years ago).

As far as New York goes, I don't particularly care for the city, but that has nothing to do with the Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> plus my grandfather was one but he passed away years ago).



How can you betray your grandfather. Shame on you.   



			
				I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> As far as New York goes, I don't particularly care for the city, but that has nothing to do with the Yankees.


It's a big city, it's tough, it's congested, it's crazy but I call it home.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I mean... why even discuss this?  We all know baseball sucks, its about one step up from shuffle board.
> 
> Haha, and with that, I have to go...
> 
> *expects to see Red Sox and Yankees fans united for once in his life, though mostly trying to flame da Eggs*


Let me guess....your a Soccer fan?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How can you betray your grandfather. Shame on you.
> 
> 
> It's a big city, it's tough, it's congested, it's crazy but I call it home.



My grandfather was the only Yankee fan in the family and he had five kids.  How could a Yankee fan end up raising five kids who are Red Sox fans?  Clearly, this was his failure as a father (or I guess it was a success from my perspective).


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

He was from Boston?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 7, 2005)

No, upstate NY.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Let me guess....your a Soccer fan?



Not really, but I'll kick your balls around any day you transvestite hooker


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> No, upstate NY.


Ok, I see.
What really irks me is seeing someone from NYC rooting for Boston, now those are the Boston fans I hate.





			
				Eggs said:
			
		

> Not really, but I'll kick your balls around any day you transvestite hooker



 Rumors, just rumors.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2005)

FUCK THE YANKEES
YOU ALL SUCK
WHO'S YOUR DADDY?
A-ROD SLAPS BASEBALLS LIKE A SISSY
STEINBRENNER IS A JOKE

(ok ok ok shiz, calllmm down) 

NO! FUCK THE STATE OF NEW YORK!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> FUCK THE YANKEES
> YOU ALL SUCK
> WHO'S YOUR DADDY?
> A-ROD SLAPS BASEBALLS LIKE A SISSY
> ...


  
Your team won the world series....you can let go of your anger.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2005)

i know

i was only kidding


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

shitniz2169 said:
			
		

> i know
> 
> i was only kidding


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

FUCK BOSTON.  How come all I see are brand new boston hats.  Because everybody bought them after they won cause nobody wanted to back that piece of garbage team when they have sucked ass for the last 86 years.  And this isnt just the first series of the year, it gives you a taste of the rest of the year.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> FUCK BOSTON.  How come all I see are brand new boston hats.  Because everybody bought them after they won cause nobody wanted to back that piece of garbage team when they have sucked ass for the last 86 years.  And this isnt just the first series of the year, it gives you a taste of the rest of the year.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


  I know that you back me on this.  Hmmm  Hmmm Hmmm


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> I know that you back me on this.  Hmmm  Hmmm Hmmm


----------



## Flex (Apr 7, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> FUCK BOSTON.  How come all I see are brand new boston hats.  Because everybody bought them after they won cause nobody wanted to back that piece of garbage team when they have sucked ass for the last 86 years.  And this isnt just the first series of the year, it gives you a taste of the rest of the year.



Taste of the rest of the year? 

What.....where the Yanks are just about to close out the series but can't? Just like last year, huh?


and would you PLEASE stop referring to 86 years this, 86 years that. You're team was just the 1st team EVER to blow a 3-0 lead, you can't talk ANY shit. I'd rather not win a championship in 286 years than to be the first team to ever to do that. No, make 2,086. 

and IMO it's sad that Yankee fans hafta keep referring to the past because they still can't grasp how bad they blew it last year. Were you around rootin' for the Babe, Mantle and Dimaggio? Must you constantly bring up that they are the most storied franchise in sports history? Cuz guess what? we already fucking know that. Learn to live in the present. 

I'm a Celtics fan, but ever since Bird/Parrish/Mchale they have mostly sucked (with the exception of a few recent seasons), and i have come to grips with it. When they do have a bad year, i don't keep going "16 Championships..BLAH BLAH..Bill Russell..BLAH BLAH..Bob Cousy BLAH BLAH". You know why? Cuz this is the fucking present. Learn to live in it. When you do, you'll realize your faggot yankees, despite having the combined payroll of 5 Major league teams, hasn't won in what, 5 years now? 

Does that mean i should start chanting "Year-Two-Thou-sand"


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

Maynard Keenan you just had to open your mouth. 

I don't think Flex is going to want $50.00 for this guy.


----------



## Flex (Apr 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I don't think Flex is going to want $50.00 for this guy.



Nah, this guy i wouldn't even charge myself...i'd do it for free.


----------



## Du (Apr 7, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Nah, this guy i wouldn't even charge myself...i'd do it for free.


I'll contribute. It is fans like him that give us a bad name.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Taste of the rest of the year?
> 
> What.....where the Yanks are just about to close out the series but can't? Just like last year, huh?
> 
> ...


  Last year is the past.  I live an hour from Yankee stadium.  Born and bread.  Im a knicks and giants fan as well.  They both sucked ass last year.  It was a horrible year for sports last year for me.  Yanks are all I have.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 8, 2005)

Fans like me go to about 10 home games a year.  How many you guys go to?

Just cause your jealous of the yankees dominance over the year theres no need to take it out on a laid back pot smoker like myself.  Chilll..................


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 8, 2005)

One more thing.....if you can dish it you should be able to take it as well.  Its nothing personal remember.  lol


----------



## Flex (Apr 8, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Last year is the past.



No, the last 86 years is the past, so stop living in it with your 26 championships.

LAST YEAR is the ONLY year that matters. Winning the championship LAST YEAR means that we are CURRENTLY defending champions.




			
				Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Fans like me go to about 10 home games a year.  How many you guys go to?



So because you go to more games than me you're a bigger fan? Grow up.




			
				Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Just cause your jealous of the yankees dominance over the year theres no need to take it out on a laid back pot smoker like myself.  Chilll..................



I couldn't care less about the Yankees dominance over "the years". I was born in 1981, so i could give two shits about the 20-something championships they won before then. I only care about what they've done since i've been following baseball. 
Now that the Sox made the Yankees look like bitches last year, I will NEVER be "jealous" again.




			
				Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> One more thing.....if you can dish it you should be able to take it as well.  Its nothing personal remember.  lol



Yes, I know it's not personal. But if I remember correctly, I didn't "dish it out", i merely retaliated to stupid shit said by people who have no business talking any trash.

Have a great day.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 8, 2005)

My Yankees aren't bitches.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 8, 2005)

Flex > Maynard

Boston > New York


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2005)

I mean, you guys are arguing about Baseball... why not stick to manly sports like Football, basketball... or hell, even opera would qualify more.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 8, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Flex > Maynard
> 
> Boston > New York


----------



## maniclion (Apr 8, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I mean, you guys are arguing about Baseball... why not stick to manly sports like Football, basketball... or hell, even opera would qualify more.


That's what I'm saying, it would be cooler if there were defense positions like an Anti-Outfielder, Anti-Shortstop that could tackle you as you went for a catch and if they mixed some dodgeball elements like you could get a baserunner out by beaning him with the ball as he scampered between bases.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 8, 2005)

OOOhh what if they let the batters hold onto the bats as they ran the bases?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 8, 2005)

Manic ....Eggs ....


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 10, 2005)

Flex......You and I will be talkin all year.  Its all in fun bro.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh no..........


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey Manic, look at the bright side, only 150 more games left.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 10, 2005)

Flex is the man... he saves us Red Sox fans so much time when it comes to talkin about the Red Sox or any Boston sports for that matter because I know he's gonna shit on some Yankee fan at some point for us ... Keep it up Flex


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2005)

You don't know how to speak for yourself?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You don't know how to speak for yourself?


No Mino, I don't. I get through life everyday not knowing how to speak for myself. It's really quite fascinating...


----------



## Flex (Apr 11, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Flex is the man... he saves us Red Sox fans so much time when it comes to talkin about the Red Sox or any Boston sports for that matter because I know he's gonna shit on some Yankee fan at some point for us ... Keep it up Flex



what can i say?  

when people f#@% with my teams, it's like their f#@%ing with my whole family


----------



## Flex (Apr 11, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> when people f#@% with my teams, it's like their f#@%ing with my whole family



...and people get killed for that shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> No Mino, I don't. I get through life everyday not knowing how to speak for myself. It's really quite fascinating...


You should try getting a hand puppet like the one below and learn to become a ventriloquist.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 11, 2005)

Gotta love the standing ovation Mariano Rivera got when he was introduced in Boston today.  

Very classy move on the part of the Yanks to stand on the top dugout step and applaud during the Red Sox ceremonies today.  Also, I am glad the Fenway Faithful did the right thing and gave Joe Torre a nice ovation.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 11, 2005)

Is it football season yet?  If you're gonna wear a helmet and cleats shouldn't there be some taclking going on?

 Baseball is like watching this kid play tetherball alone.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Is it football season yet?  If you're gonna wear a helmet and cleats shouldn't there be some taclking going on?
> 
> Baseball is like watching this kid play tetherball alone.


----------



## njc (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, and i predict the Bulls will go 80-2 next year.


----------



## njc (Apr 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Is it football season yet? If you're gonna wear a helmet and cleats shouldn't there be some taclking going on?
> 
> Baseball is like watching this kid play tetherball alone.


Thank u for the wonderful insight u continue to bring this thread.  Its really changing minds and making an impact.  Keep it up sport.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 12, 2005)

Yankees will prevail


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 12, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Is it football season yet?  If you're gonna wear a helmet and cleats shouldn't there be some taclking going on?
> 
> Baseball is like watching this kid play tetherball alone.




Thanks Manic, now I have something to look at while my roommate watches boring ass baseball.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

Yankees win 5-2.  Flex where you at?


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh God. If you're gonna post shit after every freakin' time they win i'm gonna be sick  

They coulda used that win last September, huh?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 14, 2005)

> Yankees win 5-2. Flex where you at?



Red Sox won the game before 8-1 and we're not saying anything are we?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2005)

Baseball, the fans are drunk and falling asleep in the stands or passed out at home on the couch.  Such an exciting sport.  It's like golf with tourettes, a few outbursts here and there but basically very boring.

  A critic once characterized baseball as six minutes of action crammed into two-and-one-half hours.  ~Ray Fitzgerald


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Oh God. If you're gonna post shit after every freakin' time they win i'm gonna be sick



Hopefully you'll be getting sick about 100 or so times this year.






			
				Flex said:
			
		

> They coulda used that win last September, huh?



Yep, October, actually.  Just 3 more outs.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Baseball, the fans are drunk and falling asleep in the stands or passed out at home on the couch. Such an exciting sport. It's like golf with tourettes, a few outbursts here and there but basically very boring.
> 
> A critic once characterized baseball as six minutes of action crammed into two-and-one-half hours. ~Ray Fitzgerald


Baseball is mine and alot of others favorite sports.  Why you continue to bash the sport, the people in the thread, and everything in between is beyond me...


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Manic ....Eggs ....


bump


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2005)

Baseball players wear tight capri pants for no reason at all, at least in football they serve the purpose of not being easily grabbed for a tackle. Soccer and Basketball involve more running and they wear baggy shorts so you can't say it's for ease of movement while running.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Baseball players wear tight capri pants for no reason at all, at least in football they serve the purpose of not being easily grabbed for a tackle. Soccer and Basketball involve more running and they wear baggy shorts so you can't say it's for ease of movement while running.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Oh God. If you're gonna post shit after every freakin' time they win i'm gonna be sick
> 
> They coulda used that win last September, huh?


   Funny.......ehehehheheh.  I cant help but feel like im the only yankee fan here.  5-5 right now.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Flex is the man... he saves us Red Sox fans so much time when it comes to talkin about the Red Sox or any Boston sports for that matter because I know he's gonna shit on some Yankee fan at some point for us ... Keep it up Flex


  How come you cant shit on us?


----------



## Du (Apr 14, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Funny.......ehehehheheh. I cant help but feel like im the only yankee fan here. 5-5 right now.


Youre not. But you are the only one immature enough to just sit and run your mouth. 

We're not gonna stand behind you. Its people like you that give us a bad reputation.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2005)

You can say that again, du.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Funny.......ehehehheheh.  I cant help but feel like im the only yankee fan here.  5-5 right now.


I am also a Yankee fan.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 14, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> How come you cant shit on us?


Did you read the post? Why would I have to if I know Flex is already going to say the same thing....


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youre not. But you are the only one immature enough to just sit and run your mouth.
> 
> We're not gonna stand behind you. Its people like you that give us a bad reputation.


   Oh give me a break.  This is what sports is all about.  You cant back me because I can bet youve never played sports or your totally non competitive.  Its sad you can say nobody will back me cause I like to talk about sports the way it should be.  Youb talk for everybody...guess your special.  Funny how you dont say anything to flex pussy.


----------



## Du (Apr 14, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Oh give me a break. This is what sports is all about. You cant back me because I can bet youve never played sports or totally non competitive. Its sad you can say you cobody will back me cause I like to talk about sports the way it should be. Funny how you dont say anything to flex pussy.


Talking shit is not what sports is all about. Who the hell are you? 

I never played sports? You talk like you know me. You dont know shit.

I dont say anything about Flex cuz YOU are the one thats instigating this. Do you know what that means?


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Talking shit is not what sports is all about. Who the hell are you?
> 
> I never played sports? You talk like you know me. You dont know shit.
> 
> I dont say anything about Flex cuz YOU are the one thats instigating this. Do you know what that means?


  Seems to me your the one who thinks you know me.  You dont know me so I dont know why you think you can open your mouth first.  Its obvious your one of those people that hide behind a computer thinking they are so high and mighty enough to judge someone.  Its sad cause I bet your a scrawny little punk too.  Dont know why you ever said that I was someone who gives people a bad name prick.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youre not. But you are the only one immature enough to just sit and run your mouth.
> 
> We're not gonna stand behind you. Its people like you that give us a bad reputation.


  Oh and im immature.  I bet im one immature dude that could break your ass.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I am also a Yankee fan.


  Thank you mino!


----------



## Du (Apr 14, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Seems to me your the one who thinks you know me. You dont know me so I dont know why you think you can open your mouth first. Its obvious your one of those people that hide behind a computer thinking they are so high and mighty enough to judge someone. Its sad cause I bet your a scrawny little punk too. Dont know why you ever said that I was someone who gives people a bad name prick.


Listen Im not gonna get into it with you; thats what you want me to do. Im done. But rest assured, Im not the only one who is sick of fans like you. 

Oh and by the way.... a scrawny little punk? At 6'4/245lbs? 

You're all sorts of confused...


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youre not. But you are the only one immature enough to just sit and run your mouth.
> 
> We're not gonna stand behind you. Its people like you that give us a bad reputation.


   I too live in Connecticut bro.  How bout that.


----------



## Du (Apr 14, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> I too live in Connecticut bro. How bout that.


And....?


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Listen Im not gonna get into it with you; thats what you want me to do. Im done. But rest assured, Im not the only one who is sick of fans like you.
> 
> Oh and by the way.... a scrawny little punk? At 6'4/245lbs?
> 
> You're all sorts of confused...


  Id like to see this 6'4" 245 lbs.  Looks like I got you there.  6'2" 265.  And im confident im ALOT stronger then you pal.  Maybe a little more conditioned then a young afraid punk like yourself.  Where in ct. are you from.  Maybe we are very close. You made the first mistake of fucking with me.  Running your stupid fucking mouth.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> And....?


   You wanna come see me?  We can work something out you little wise fuck.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2005)

Avoid a scuffle with the 5-knuckle shuffle.
Don't be a meanie, just stroke your weinie! 
Don't shoot, play the skin flute


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2005)

This thread has taken quite the detour.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Avoid a scuffle with the 5-knuckle shuffle.
> Don't be a meanie, just stroke your weinie!
> Don't shoot, play the skin flute


  Very funny.  I didnt start anything.  Im a laid back guy.  But when somebody thinks they can run there mouth off bout stuff they know nothing about it can get me hot.  No offense to anybody other hten dui(the last true metallica fan)510.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

>


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> This thread has taken quite the detour.


  Only because of DUI( ST ANGER )510.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2005)

Please guys don't fight.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 14, 2005)

> You wanna come see me? We can work something out you little wise fuck.



you'll end up in jail after what you did to the guy sleeping with your ex-wife

Also anyone watch the game tonight, the yankees are a bunch of pussies. Sheffield cries over a sissy slap to the face. Gimme a break!


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you'll end up in jail after what you did to the guy sleeping with your ex-wife
> 
> Also anyone watch the game tonight, the yankees are a bunch of pussies. Sheffield cries over a sissy slap to the face. Gimme a break!


  Yanks lost 8-5.  Nice catch by varitek to end the game.  I dont think they play eachother till june now.  Sheffield should have knocked that dudes teeth out.  You gotta admit he showed control.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 14, 2005)

Good game tonight. Added bonus watching Sheffield get bitch slapped by that dude in the stands. I thought it was gonna be Ron Artest all over again.  Also nice to see some new faces doing some big things (Renteria, Payton).


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Good game tonight. Added bonus watching Sheffield get bitch slapped by that dude in the stands. I thought it was gonna be Ron Artest all over again.  Also nice to see some new faces doing some big things (Renteria, Payton).


  All I know is that AROD better start doing something for us fast.  He was 2-14 in this series.  1-18 in last years season opening series against the sox.  How bout his big error the last game of this years opening series.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2005)

He showed control?  Sheffield is a dirty fucking player, he has been his entire career.  He was completely at fault with the entire situation.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> He showed control?  Sheffield is a dirty fucking player, he has been his entire career.  He was completely at fault with the entire situation.


  How was he at fault.  He went to get the ball and the fan swiped his face!  Now you know if that happened to ramirez or damon you would see it the other way.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2005)

Ramirez would have laughed, that guy is dumb. Oh wait, isn't he the guy who cried when a ball was too close to him starting the whole fight thing a while back.
That slap was not necessary though.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Good game tonight. Added bonus watching Sheffield get bitch slapped by that dude in the stands.





			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> He showed control?  Sheffield is a dirty fucking player, he has been his entire career.  He was completely at fault with the entire situation.



Are you guys friggin serious?  A fan reaches over the stands and makes contact with Sheffield and somehow that is _Sheffield's_ fault???  I think it's too bad Sheffield would face punishment for going into the stands and kicking the living shit out of that fan.  At the very least, that moron fan almost turned Tek's triple into a double and that would have hurt the Sox.  I think your blind support of all things Red Sox is really clouding your view of this.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 15, 2005)

nobody knows me, and the 'stros are going to take it. i'm 5'10" 226  anyone piss their pants yet? forget about it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Added bonus watching Sheffield get bitch slapped by that dude in the stands.



Since when did a player getting hit by a fan become an acceptable part of the game?  You would have to be a fucking moron to say that.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Are you guys friggin serious? A fan reaches over the stands and makes contact with Sheffield and somehow that is _Sheffield's_ fault??? I think it's too bad Sheffield would face punishment for going into the stands and kicking the living shit out of that fan. At the very least, that moron fan almost turned Tek's triple into a double and that would have hurt the Sox. I think your blind support of all things Red Sox is really clouding your view of this.


Damn. I guess I'm the only one that enjoyed watching Sheffield get smacked? I'm surprised..considering Sheffield said some very derogatory about the Red Sox during last year's ALCS. Maybe I'm the only one who likes seeing some revenge once in a while. And no, I don't mean winning as revenge.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Since when did a player getting hit by a fan become an acceptable part of the game? You would have to be a fucking moron to say that.


Not just any player. Sheffield. I don't like him. So what the fuck do I care that he catches a little smack from a fan? Nope... I don't care at all. I wish the dude cracked him with a bottle.  And if you're callin me a moron...so be it


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Are you guys friggin serious? A fan reaches over the stands and makes contact with Sheffield and somehow that is _Sheffield's_ fault??? I think it's too bad Sheffield would face punishment for going into the stands and kicking the living shit out of that fan. At the very least, that moron fan almost turned Tek's triple into a double and that would have hurt the Sox. I think your blind support of all things Red Sox is really clouding your view of this.


Wait a minute....I don't remember saying it was Sheffield's fault.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2005)

Fans are getting out of control here, this is beyond the Yankee boston rivalry. One of these days some fanatic is going to go to a Staduim with a pistol and do some serious damage.
Like that soccer incident with that flare hitting a player on the head, or when the father and son from Chicago went onto the field and beat up the first base coach leaving him permanenly deaf in one ear.

Even the Boston ballplayers thought it was wrong.
It's just a game but people are making it to something worse.
I'm not going to blame all boston fans for this cause I know we all have our assholes no matter where we are from.
It's just taking the fun out of the game.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Fans are getting out of control here, this is beyond the Yankee boston rivalry. One of these days some fanatic is going to go to a Staduim with a pistol and do some serious damage.
> Like that soccer incident with that flare hitting a player on the head, or when the father and son from Chicago went onto the field and beat up the first base coach leaving him permanenly deaf in one ear.
> 
> Even the Boston ballplayers thought it was wrong.
> ...


You're absolutely right. It can definately get ugly. There have been some pretty bad incidents recently (i.e. Ron Artest and that Chicago 1st Base coach).  I don't think this guy was intending on physically harming Sheffield, he probably just had a little too much to drink and made a stupid move without even thinking about it.  I was just saying I was glad to see Sheffield catch a little smack. I think he deserved it for all the shit he said about Boston last year.  Maybe I'm a little biased because I'm a Red Sox fan, but I laughed out loud when I watched it.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2005)

To be truthful I really haven't warmed up to Sheffield, there's just something about him.
Don't get me wrong he's a great hitter but.............


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> All I know is that AROD better start doing something for us fast.  He was 2-14 in this series.  1-18 in last years season opening series against the sox.  How bout his big error the last game of this years opening series.



Joe Torre has yet another line-up for tonight's game against Baltimore, and he's got Arod in the clean-up spot, with Matsui fifth.  I'm sure Torre has a good reason for this, but the logic escapes me at the moment.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Joe Torre has yet another line-up for tonight's game against Baltimore, and he's got Arod in the clean-up spot, with Matsui fifth.  I'm sure Torre has a good reason for this, but the logic escapes me at the moment.


I would have left Matsui batting forth in my honest opinion.
He been very consistent.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2005)

Wait are you telling me that theres actually a strategy to this game?  I thought they just gave the the batting positions in order of who could fit the most sunflower seeds in there mouth at one time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Wait are you telling me that theres actually a strategy to this game?  I thought they just gave the the batting positions in order of who could fit the most sunflower seeds in there mouth at one time.



*their* mouth


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> *their* mouth


I see a pattern with Manic....no-know...there-their...he-she....hmmmmmm


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 15, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Joe Torre has yet another line-up for tonight's game against Baltimore, and he's got Arod in the clean-up spot, with Matsui fifth.  I'm sure Torre has a good reason for this, but the logic escapes me at the moment.


  Torres probably batting him cleanup because there not playing boston. lol
 Im sure arod will be himself again soon.  Torres the man.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> To be truthful I really haven't warmed up to Sheffield, there's just something about him.
> Don't get me wrong he's a great hitter but.............


  I think Sheffields the man.  I heard he may be suspended for 2 games.  Isnt that bullshit.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> I think Sheffields the man.  I heard he may be suspended for 2 games.  Isnt that bullshit.


Who is your favorite current Yankee player? 
Mine is Jeter all the way. A true Yankee A true pro. Mariano comes in a close second.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see a pattern with Manic....no-know...there-their...he-she....hmmmmmm



I thought the he-she thing was your area of expertise.    

As for the there-their, *there* was recently a thread (Protien vs Protein) where Manic came up with a list of "ei" words, which violated the "i before e except after c" rule.  I didn't see the word "their" in *there*.  Now we *know* why!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I thought the he-she thing was your area of expertise.


That will teach him to talk bad about Baseball.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Who is your favorite current Yankee player?
> Mine is Jeter all the way. A true Yankee A true pro. Mariano comes in a close second.


  Sheffield and matsui are my favorite.  I need some ideas for a tattoo.  help me out.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2005)

I may make some common spelling errors, but at least I don't watch baseball.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I may make some common spelling errors, but at least I don't watch baseball.



Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I may make some common spelling errors, but at least I don't watch baseball.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 16, 2005)

Just keeping myself updated.  So Yankees fans hate Boston players and Boston fans hate  Yankees players andthe fans argue about each other.  Sweet, now I can go on PTI.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 16, 2005)

And don't forget that both Yankee fans and Red Sox fans hate Manic for continuously stating how he doesn't like baseball.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> And don't forget that both Yankee fans and Red Sox fans hate Manic for continuously stating how he doesn't like baseball.


I concur!




Baseball bats are also good for kneecaps


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 16, 2005)

yankees will win


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 17, 2005)

Maybe they wont win.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 17, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Maybe they wont win.


You jinxed us.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 17, 2005)

Kevin Brown pitches today. That guy was a big waste of money.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 17, 2005)

Team W L Pct GB 
Blue Jays  8 4 .667 -- 
Orioles  7 4 .636 0.5 
Red Sox  6 5 .545 1.5 
Devil Rays  4 7 .364 3.5 
Yankees  4 7 .364 3.5 
Complete Standings


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You jinxed us.


  Im just trying reverse phsycology to maybe end there losing streak.  Your right about Kevin Brown being a waste of money.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 17, 2005)

I have tried everything, shrinking Dale head for luck and still no luck.
My next experiment will be to shrink Manic's testicles.........oh wait, it's been done already. hehe: Love the game of Baseball ...damnit)


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 17, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Im just trying reverse phsycology to maybe end there losing streak.  Your right about Kevin Brown being a waste of money.


He sucks.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He sucks.


  Yankees will turn it around.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 18, 2005)

Lets hope so. The Boss blew his top yesterday.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Lets hope so. The Boss blew his top yesterday.


  George is the man.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 19, 2005)

AROD.........5-6 (2 doubles, 2 homeruns, 6 rbi, 5 runs)


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 19, 2005)

That's good but.......I want to see those numbers against Boston and when it counts. He's a "Superstar" he should be able to carry a team ala Reggie Jackson or even like Jeter.

Now that Nomar is not in Boston and Arod is in NY I will go on record and say Jeter is the better shortstop of the 3.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That's good but.......I want to see those numbers against Boston and when it counts. He's a "Superstar" he should be able to carry a team ala Reggie Jackson or even like Jeter.
> 
> Now that Nomar is not in Boston and Arod is in NY I will go on record and say Jeter is the better shortstop of the 3.


  I agree with you on Jeter.  He has proven himself.  Your right about Arod and boston.  Whats up with that shit?


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 19, 2005)

Mino .... how old are you and what do you really look like.  Just curious cause you are so very intelligent!  So if you have the look too you could be the complete package.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 19, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Mino .... how old are you and what do you really look like.  Just curious cause you are so very intelligent!  So if you have the look too you could be the complete package.


40...too old, and this is the first time I was ever called intelligent. LOL.
I have been a Baseball fan since the early 70's, baseball was the bond between me and my dad so there's some sentiment to the game.
I am actually a die hard Met fan, my father used to tease me him being a Yankee fan. The Mets were awful back in the 70's.

But I support all NY teams so I support the Yankees.

Sorry, I am committed to Dale Mabry. He gets jealous so be careful.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> 40...too old, and this is the first time I was ever called intelligent. LOL.
> I have been a Baseball fan since the early 70's, baseball was the bond between me and my dad so there's some sentiment to the game.
> I am actually a die hard Met fan, my father used to tease me him being a Yankee fan. The Mets were awful back in the 70's.
> 
> ...


  Well at least in '86 you guys beat the REDSUX.  You also have '69.  Amazing.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2005)

That '86 should have won more.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That '86 should have won more.


  You should go to shea stadiums 4rth of july game when they do the fireworks.  its crazy


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2005)

I used to live around there. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I used to live around there. It's pretty cool.


  Im about an hour 20 min from Yankee Stadium.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2005)

I live in the Bronx.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 24, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 5, 2005)

It's still early.  The Yanks can turn it around.


----------



## tucker01 (May 5, 2005)

No they Can't 

Go Jays


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 5, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> It's still early.  The Yanks can turn it around.




Yur shittin me right?  I thought this season was just about over.  Shit.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> It's still early.  The Yanks can turn it around.



Right now things aren't looking too good.

Pitching is terrible.  Johnson has been erratic.  Mussina's ERA is 5.  Wright and Sturtze are on the DL.  Brown should be put on the DL - permanently.  Only Pavano has been fairly reliable.  The bullpen isn't much better and Rivera can't get the Red Sox out.

Hitting comes and goes.  Posada looks to be a .250/20 HR catcher, not the .300/30 he posted in the past.  Giambi's days of .340/40/120 are in the past.  Hell, .250 would be good right now and he's a defensive liability.  Martinez has a better glove, but he's just a .250-.260 hitter these days.  Only Jeter and Sheffield have been consistent.  Rodriguez has a couple of good games a week and Matsui has slumped badly after a good start.  I think he'll come around. 

Their current situation is not hopeless, but they need more consistent everything and a 10-game winning streak would certainly help the morale.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yur shittin me right?  I thought this season was just about over.  Shit.



I just think that eventually, the $200 million team will start playing like it.  The Yankees are not this bad.

Oh, I think Kevin Brown actually is this bad.  It's not that he is hurt or is in a slump, he's just not good anymore.


----------



## tucker01 (May 5, 2005)

Problem is they are getting old.  Unfortunately Age doesn't occur slowly in sports,  it just happens, and may be happening with the Yanks


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 5, 2005)

Part of the Yanks' problem might be the fact that they have pitchers named WANG and JOHNSON.


----------



## WilliamB (May 5, 2005)

You all got nothing on the Chicago White Sox.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 5, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> You all got nothing on the Chicago White Sox.



They're kicking ass.  It'd be nice to see them keep it up.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Part of the Yanks' problem might be the fact that they have pitchers named WANG and JOHNSON.



And don't forget the third baseman, A-rod.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 5, 2005)

lol the yanks have been losing to the devil rays. The rays currently lead the series against them so new york make playoffs? WE'LL SEE


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2005)

> Having to sit through three or four scoreless innings in a row is too  much like having major internal organs operated on without any anesthesia  -- a problem the other major sports don't have. Adam Burns


 They should switch to aluminum bats, then we'll see some more cranking going on.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

I Are Baboon


> Part of the Yanks' problem might be the fact that they have pitchers named WANG and JOHNSON




CaptainDeadlift 





> And don't forget the third baseman, A-rod.



LOL...A bunch of pricks....


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> It's still early.  The Yanks can turn it around.


Behind this sincere post there is a huge grin.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2005)

3 losses in 4 games to Tampa Bay? Tampa Bay?  Please, somebody wake me from this nightmare.


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2005)

I don't know if I can but I will try and Help.  The Jays are second to Baltimore.  I like living this dream


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> 3 losses in 4 games to Tampa Bay? Tampa Bay?  Please, somebody wake me from this nightmare.


I heard on the radio a Boston fan was sad the Yankees are playing so bad








sad because the Yankees can't give Boston any competition.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2005)

Go Yankees!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I heard on the radio a Boston fan was sad the Yankees are playing so bad




I am very disappointed in myself because a _very, very small_ part of me actually feels sympathy for the Yanks.  I am hoping someone will knock that out of me.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> I truly believe they will win over 120 regular season wins!


This is all your fault you fool!!! You cursed us !


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is all your fault you fool!!! You cursed us !



Didn't MaxMirkin do something similar last year after the Yankees had won the first 3 games of the AL championship series? He made some comment about NY kicking Boston's butt, and we all know how that series turned out.

On the bright side, NY still has a better record than KC.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2005)

Yes, and he hasn't been seen since.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (May 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is all your fault you fool!!! You cursed us !


  Now mino look at the winning streak.  AROD, SHEF, JETER.  We are on are way baby.  We will win a 120 games.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2005)

Yes!


----------



## Maynard Keenan (May 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes!


  I know your with me.  Me and you baby.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2005)

I see your hitting the bottle again.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (May 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see your hitting the bottle again.


  I dont drink remeber just smoke the reefer.  lol


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2005)




----------



## Maynard Keenan (May 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


   Thats me baby....although ive been cutting down.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 13, 2005)

HA! Yanks are going nowhere! 

RED SOX > YANKEES

BOSTON > NEW YORK

ME > BOTH OF YOU


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> HA! Yanks are going nowhere!
> 
> RED SOX > YANKEES
> 
> ...


----------



## Maynard Keenan (May 14, 2005)

26 world championships


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> 26 world championships



It's nice to reminisce, but I'd rather focus on the 27th.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 16, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> It's still early.  The Yanks can turn it around.





			
				I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I just think that eventually, the $200 million team will start playing like it.  The Yankees are not this bad.



God damn I hate being right all the time.


----------



## min0 lee (May 16, 2005)

I don't mind.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (May 20, 2005)

11 out of our last 12


----------



## Maynard Keenan (May 28, 2005)

1-1 this series.


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2005)

Ouch......Looks like the Sox chewed em up and ate them for lunch today.  Awwwhhhh Too bad


----------



## Du (May 28, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ouch......Looks like the Sox chewed em up and ate them for lunch today. Awwwhhhh Too bad


Hey, 17-1 is a close game!


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2005)

Holy shit


----------



## heeholler (May 28, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ouch......Looks like the Sox chewed em up and ate them for lunch today.  Awwwhhhh Too bad


----------



## Maynard Keenan (May 29, 2005)

Thats alright ..... mussina today


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jun 3, 2005)

pathetic that K.C. swept us.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jun 9, 2005)

we finally won against milwaukee.......wooooo hooooo


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)

A-rod hit 400 homers before the age of 30. yay.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jun 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> A-rod hit 400 homers before the age of 30. yay.


   400 homers


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)

400 home runs


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> we finally won against milwaukee.......wooooo hooooo



The Orioles are shaking in their boots now. 
It's a good thing the Yankees had that winning streak against the Seattle Mariners and Oakland Triple A's, or they'd be in last place in the division.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2005)

> A-rod hit 400 homers before the age of 30. yay.



I would still take Ken Griffey JR pre injuries over A-Rod any day of the week!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)

Griffey was a joy to watch, what a shame with what happened to his career.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2005)

man I got to watch both of them for years live mayn, it was awesome for a few years up in seattle with Randy Johnson at his peak, Griffey the best in baseball, A-Rod developing, all we did was hit homeruns


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)

Seattle had a great future with all of them, damn that guy Martinez was always a hard out.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 9, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I would still take Ken Griffey JR pre injuries over A-Rod any day of the week!


While you always go up the middle, and there both gold glovers, you most definitly go with the short stop over the centerfielder.  Atleast I do, if im starting a team.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2005)

well its not to say that one is/was better than the other, its juts personal preference having grown up in Seattle watching Ken Griffey play day in day out. He was so exciting to watch and I am not really a baseball fan. He was just incredible, and straight up the sweetest swing I have ever seen..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2005)

> Seattle had a great future with all of them, damn that guy Martinez was always a hard out.



oh yeah, Edgar one of the best right handed hitters in the last few decades, totally underrated. Man our lineup at one point had A-Rod hitting at the 2 spot, Griffey 3, Jay Buhner 4, Edgar Martinez 5.. man that was awesome


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2005)

You should have made to the big game at least once.


----------



## Flex (Jun 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> A-rod hit 400 homers before the age of 30. yay.



STILL ain't worth $25mil


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 10, 2005)

> STILL ain't worth $25mil



yankees aint worth 220 million. Steinbrenner needs to give it a rest. All he does is complain about everything and disrespects the whole organization for not playing like true yankees and is thinking about firing a couple coaches here and there. I dont think firing them is going to solve anything because its the players fault, not the coaches. Soak it in steinbrenner, its possible the yanks wont make the playoffs and retool for next year. Youve already made the playoffs the last 7 years and won like what? 4 championships?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes he is a nut, but I like the fact that he is driven to win all the time. I know that's how I play, I play to win all the time but if I do lose oh well. 
I am glad I don't have an owner who only cares to make a profit, I want one who is competativev...4 championships I want 10 more.
Tell your celtics of the of the Russell era to take it easy and let the rest of the league win...tell Jordan to ease up and let my Knicks win....no can do. A true champion takes no prisoners. I just wish we played a little better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I play to win all the time but if I do lose oh well.



My sentiments exactly, min0.  I'm the same way.    

When I'm playing a game, it's all out, balls-to-the-wall, leave nothing on the field.
Then, if I (we) win, great. And if I (we) don't win, I will have the satisfaction of knowing I did my best.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2005)

*A Red sox joke, please don't kill me for this!*

Three baseball fans were on their way to a game when one noticed a foot sticking out of the bushes by the side of the road. 



> They stopped and discovered a nude female dead drunk. Out of respect and propriety, the Cubs fan took off his cap and placed it over her right breast. The Yankee fan took off his cap and placed it over her left breast. Following their lead, the Red Sox fan took off his cap and placed it over her crotch.
> 
> The police were called and when the officer arrived, he conducted his inspection. First, he lifted up the Cubs cap, replaced it, and wrote down some notes. Next, he lifted the Yankee cap, replaced it, and wrote down some more notes. The officer then lifted the Red Sox cap, replaced it, then lifted it again, replaced it, lifted it a third time, and replaced it one last time.
> 
> ...



I found and I just couldn't resist, just friendly humor


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2005)

How much longer before George blows his top and does something really foolish?


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jun 16, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> man I got to watch both of them for years live mayn, it was awesome for a few years up in seattle with Randy Johnson at his peak, Griffey the best in baseball, A-Rod developing, all we did was hit homeruns


  too bad griffey cant pull it together....huh?


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jun 16, 2005)

why does everybody hate AROD?  Hes one of the best of all time.  He has a great attitude as well.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> How much longer before George blows his top and does something really foolish?


Like in trading the 2 rookies, they seem to have a future.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> why does everybody hate AROD?  Hes one of the best of all time.  He has a great attitude as well.


Well to be honest he seems a little on the fake side, everything he say's is calculated. 
Don't get me wrong, he seems like a nice guy but......I don't know there is something about him. Maybe he acts too much of a pretty boy, or is it that he tries to look for the camera and mug a shot with Jeter?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2005)

It's a shame about Griffey, with that permanate smile and love of the game. I wish it was him and not the jerk Bonds going after the record.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jun 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's a shame about Griffey, with that permanate smile and love of the game. I wish it was him and not the jerk Bonds going after the record.


  Griffey Jr is a Yankee hater.  I agree what a shame when it comes to his career.  His first 10 years......what can you say.  His last 5 or 6 well just flat out sucked.  All he does is get hurt now.  I think most of the players on the injured list are pussys anyway.  Its a joke.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2005)

Let the house-cleaning begin.

From Yahoo sports:

NEW YORK (AP) -- Relievers Mike Stanton and Paul Quantrill became the first victims of the New York Yankees' roster shakeup. 

The ineffective relievers were designated for assignment Thursday, giving the Yankees 10 days to trade them or place them on waivers. 

New York will fill their roster spots by recalling outfielder Bubba Crosby from Triple-A Columbus and purchasing the contract of left-hander Wayne Franklin from the Clippers. Despite the highest payroll in the majors, the Yankees have struggled to a 39-38 record. 

The Yankees are responsible for Quantrill's $3 million salary this year and a $400,000 buyout of a $3.6 million 2006 option they declined in December. They also are responsible for Stanton's $4 million salary, although they did receive $975,000 from the New York Mets as part of the December trade that sent Felix Heredia from the Bronx to Queens. 

Quantrill, a 36-year-old right-hander, was 1-0 with a 6.75 ERA in 22 appearances this year. Stanton, a 38-year-old lefty, was 1-2 with a 7.07 ERA in 28 games.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 30, 2005)

> why does everybody hate AROD? Hes one of the best of all time. He has a great attitude as well.



he's the greatest SS in the history of the game depending on who you ask, and he's being forced to play 3rd...thats BS if you ask me... People just hat on him b/c he took the money, thats all. I'm still a fan of his


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Let the house-cleaning begin.
> 
> From Yahoo sports:
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) -- Relievers Mike Stanton and Paul Quantrill became the first victims of the New York Yankees' roster shakeup.


It's time Stanton retired, he just doesn't have it any more.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> he's the greatest SS in the history of the game depending on who you ask, and he's being forced to play 3rd...thats BS if you ask me... People just hat on him b/c he took the money, thats all. I'm still a fan of his




Arod was not forced, he signed the contract knowing Jeter will stay at short.
I respect Arod for that, although he has slipped defensively this year he did a good job at third last season being his first time ever at that position.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jul 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Arod was not forced, he signed the contract knowing Jeter will stay at short.
> I respect Arod for that, although he has slipped defensively this year he did a good job at third last season being his first time ever at that position.


  Yankees take 3 out of 4 baby!  1/2 game out of first.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jul 19, 2005)

first place baby


----------



## god hand (Jul 20, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> he's the greatest SS in the history of the game depending on who you ask, and he's being forced to play 3rd...thats BS if you ask me... People just hat on him b/c he took the money, thats all. I'm still a fan of his


When Texas gave him $252mil, I throught he should hit a home run at every plate.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jul 23, 2005)

Giambi is on fire lately.... i think he is back on the sauce!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jul 25, 2005)

whats wrong with the yankees.  we go on a hot streak only to get swept.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 25, 2005)

No starting pitching


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 26, 2005)

The AL East sucks.  The entire division should have to forfeit their playoff spot.  NOBODY WANTS TO WIN THIS DIVISION!  Screw it...I say make Oakland, Anaheim, Minnesota, and Chicago the playoff teams.  The Sox and Yanks both suck ass, and reality has finally hit in Baltimore.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No starting pitching



Middle relief hasn't been anything to write about either.  The only consistent one has been Rivera.  Even Gordon has been screwing up in the eighth, requiring Rivera to come into the game earlier than planned.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> The AL East sucks.  The entire division should have to forfeit their playoff spot.  NOBODY WANTS TO WIN THIS DIVISION!



You could say the same about the NL West.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 26, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> You could say the same about the NL West.



I agree, but the NL West is even worse.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> The AL East sucks.  The entire division should have to forfeit their playoff spot.  NOBODY WANTS TO WIN THIS DIVISION!  Screw it...I say make Oakland, Anaheim, Minnesota, and Chicago the playoff teams.  The Sox and Yanks both suck ass, and reality has finally hit in Baltimore.




Screw that... The Jays are only 4.5 games back


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2005)

First Al Leiter.  Now Hideo Nomo.   Has Yankee Stadium become the last stop before a pitcher retires?


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jul 28, 2005)

The Yanks are still only  1.5 games behind the Red Sux.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 29, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> First Al Leiter.  Now Hideo Nomo.   Has Yankee Stadium become the last stop before a pitcher retires?



Seriously, if a pitcher gets waived from TAMPA BAY, he must really suck.  Tampa will let just about anyone pitch, including the bat boy.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 1, 2005)

The Yanks are desperate for pitching right now. Leiter actually hasn't pitched so bad, he's pitched 2 good games out of 3 and pitched impressively against the Bosox.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 1, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Leiter actually hasn't pitched so bad, he's pitched 2 good games out of 3 and pitched impressively against the Bosox.



He pitched well against the Sox, but he got bombed by LA.  He was also a hit or two away from being drilled by the Twins, too, giving up 7 hits and 5 walks in 7 innings. Twins left the bases loaded in the first two innings and managed only 1 run against him.  As long as he allows only 1 run a game, the NY offense should produce a win.  But always pitching with runners on isn't usually winning baseball.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 2, 2005)

True, his career is winding down. Chacon looked impressive against the Angels and it looks like Giambi is back for good.....I hope.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2005)

Yankees and Red Sox all even with 8 games to go. Wouldn't it be something if they were still dead even come next Friday.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Yankees and Red Sox all even with 8 games to go. Wouldn't it be something if they were still dead even come next Friday.


This is great, by then the debate for the MVP race between Arod and big Papi should heat up.
Although a DH and thier stats do add up even though Arod bats second Big Papi can knock those runs in.


----------



## phreakypat (Sep 26, 2005)

The MLB league is one of the toughest to predict.  Sure you can say this team's gonna win just based on a streak and what not, but you never know.  For instance.  The A's    got beaten by the Rangers on Sunday yet when they, a few weeks ago, played for instance the Yankees (powerful team) they zipped them out in the first game 12-0.  But then lost the next 2.  The angels might actually win this year, I think?  Yet, Cleveland is making a come back, but I think they're just lucky.  Giants also with Bonds   , but I don't think he's in top shape right now yet.  I don't know I'll wait till regular season's over.  Meanwhile I'm waiting till basketball season starts!


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
who cares


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> who cares



Perhaps you and Manic should take in a baseball game together.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> who cares


Go knit me a sweater bitch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The Yanks are desperate for pitching right now. Leiter actually hasn't pitched so bad, he's pitched 2 good games out of 3 and pitched impressively against the Bosox.



I, for one, am ready to declare the Al "I couldn't throw a strike if my life depended on it" Leiter experiment a failure.  And while we're at it, let's include Alan "I couldn't get anyone out for the Red Sox either.  Why do you think they let me go?" Embree.

All we need now is for the White Sox to lose the next two nights while the Indians, Red Sox and Yankees win, and this weekend will be a baseball's fan delight.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

The Red Sox Pitching staff Sucks as well.  

However there Bats are tops in the league and seem to be making up for there deficency there


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I, for one, am ready to declare the Al "I couldn't throw a strike if my life depended on it" Leiter experiment a failure.  And while we're at it, let's include Alan "I couldn't get anyone out for the Red Sox either.  Why do you think they let me go?" Embree.
> 
> All we need now is for the White Sox to lose the next two nights while the Indians, Red Sox and Yankees win, and this weekend will be a baseball's fan delight.


I agree, he's at the ennd of his career it's time for him to call it quits.
you saw last night's game? Sheff hit's 2 out while missing s third. But I thought he won right there but again the pitching failed.

Thank goodness for Chacon, Small and wang.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2005)

I didn't see the game. I live in RI, where they prefer to televise Red Sox games.  I followed the game on yahoo.com, though.
And I didn't know about Chacon's small wang.  But thanks for that info, I guess.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

Holy shit, I didn't realize it came out like that.
Imagine Torre saying it that  way when they ask him what's the pitching rotation.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

How about Chacon, Small, Unit Write?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 3, 2005)

The second season is about to begin.  There's no dominant team in the AL this year.  All the series could go the distance.


----------

